# Bentley's Gotcha Day Pics



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day Bentley! You are such a big gorgeous lug!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

A belated HAPPY GOTCHA DAY to Bentley and Joyce!! 

What a doll. Now in his teen years he's livin' the teen life. What a stunningly handsome little guy...


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Somebody has turned into a handsome guy.


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

Bentley is such a handsome golden!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

It is amazing what will transpire in a year. 

Happy gotcha day Sir Bentley :smooch:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Every day is gotcha day! Congrats Bentley!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I bet Ky thinks so, too! The look on her face in the first pic is priceless.  Mr. B has turned into a really good looking guy!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He's an absolutely gorgeous boy, Joyce<:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I took him to the nursing home this AM because I finally have Dr permission. Bentley behaved like a perfect dog! Loving, sweet, gentle, did every command they gave him. Perfect!! 
We got home and he turned into Bentley LOL

I think I've come to the realization that he has a split personality. Perfect in public, terror at home. I'll take that. If it was reversed that would be awful!


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

It goes so fast. It will be a year for us on sept. 1st.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day, Sir Bentley! You sure are a handsome guy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day sweet boy !!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Bentley is such a handsome boy. He sure has grown!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow...from a cute fuzzy puppy into a handsome gentleman(well, maybe not all the time).
I love the adventures of Bentley. Happy Gotcha Day.


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

One year! You've come a long way Baby!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> I took him to the nursing home this AM because I finally have Dr permission. Bentley behaved like a perfect dog! Loving, sweet, gentle, did every command they gave him. Perfect!!
> We got home and he turned into Bentley LOL
> 
> I think I've come to the realization that he has a split personality. Perfect in public, terror at home. I'll take that. If it was reversed that would be awful!


Like most children, he knows that mommy loves him no matter what, and saves his worst behavior and a frustrations for her and uses his best manners when out in public.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Guess who decided that sleep is not necessary tonight lol that's my boy!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey, it is only about 1am there, I think.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes it's 1 am here too. Problem is he looks like he has enough energy to stay up all night


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Lol...its just after midnight...way past my bedtime. Just put Sage to bed...well....she was already on my bed waiting for me...got hung up on the computer doing geneology. 

Happy gotcha day b-day Mr. Bentley. My how you have grown. Sage is an angel at home and a devil when out lately...but since she has only been out for rides in almost two weeks due to being in season...I will give her a pass....

Night Mr B and Joyce...this chicky has had it....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Bentleysmom said:


> I took him to the nursing home this AM because I finally have Dr permission. Bentley behaved like a perfect dog! Loving, sweet, gentle, did every command they gave him. Perfect!!
> We got home and he turned into Bentley LOL
> 
> I think I've come to the realization that he has a split personality. Perfect in public, terror at home. I'll take that. If it was reversed that would be awful!


I've often compared Max to a kid who is a terror at home, but an angel in public. And like you, I wouldn't want it reversed! 
Bentley, you are awesome. You came from the wrong side of the tracks, ended up in a palace and you are indeed the Prince of your realm. Carry on, with all your bad self, sweet boy. We love you menneee menneee mennneee!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

I can't get over how big he is. 
Bentley's 4 months younger than my Bella , but she's a petite female at just 50 lbs.

He sure is a beautiful boy.

Mike D


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

wow! he is so handsome!!


----------

